# How would you clear coat this woodwork?



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's the deal. Remodeler lands the job of putting up a hot tub room. There in-house guys work cheaper so they clear coat the tough and groove ceiling and the ceder trim and base boards. They start to stain and seal some of the windows then homeowner doesn't like how the staining of the windows look. 
I am called it to finish the staining of the windows. The stain color looks nothing like the clear coated cedar.
I am told by the homeowner that he is worried about all that moisture in that room and will just lacquer be enough on the windows and doors. I said Lacquer is a great product but doesn't hold up if subjected to a lot of moisture. Especially if moisture stays in contact with it for extended times.
I suggested something else. Ether a spar varnish or a very good clear exterior product like they may use on log homes and such.
Now the real problems. The remodeler sealed the windows they had done with vinyl sealer. I am told by my paint rep that I will now have to use this universal sealer called Seal coat from Zinnzer so there won't be a reaction with the spar varnish that the homeowner wants. The next is that I will now have to air brush some stain on the finished trim to give it some color and get it closer to the windows. 
Homeowner said to just use lacquer on the trim boards after I air brush because he isn't paying anything more to do them the same as the windows.

What would you do if you had to apply spar varnish over vinyl sealer?
Would you just do the trim the same way so it is protected rather than shooting it with lacquer?


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

Laz said:


> Here's the deal. Remodeler lands the job of putting up a hot tub room. There in-house guys work cheaper so they clear coat the tough and groove ceiling and the ceder trim and base boards. They start to stain and seal some of the windows then homeowner doesn't like how the staining of the windows look.
> I am called it to finish the staining of the windows. The stain color looks nothing like the clear coated cedar.
> I am told by the homeowner that he is worried about all that moisture in that room and will just lacquer be enough on the windows and doors. I said Lacquer is a great product but doesn't hold up if subjected to a lot of moisture. Especially if moisture stays in contact with it for extended times.
> I suggested something else. Ether a spar varnish or a very good clear exterior product like they may use on log homes and such.
> ...


Yes You can apply dewaxed shellac over vinyl.
Scuff sand the surface first.

I would apply a marine grade varnish.


----------

